# Pics of my Instal



## johng (Nov 21, 2009)

Here are some pics of my Jotul F500. I used some stacked stone from Home Dopot http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa100/rgraf/IMG00009-20091112-1520.jpg http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa100/rgraf/IMG00018-20091121-1040.jpg


----------



## szmaine (Nov 21, 2009)

It ROCKS! How are the stones attached to the wall?


----------



## johng (Nov 21, 2009)

We used Durarock with a one inch air space and then put up metal lath. We had to use 3 1/2 inch screws with washers on the heads of the screws to hold the lath to the wall. And then you use a special cement on the back of the rocks and the rocks just stick to the metal lath.


----------



## Bubbavh (Nov 21, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## bambam (Nov 21, 2009)

Looks very nice.  How could does it get there in N.E. Florida?  Seems to me that it would be like burning a shoulder season the entire winter.


----------



## lexybird (Nov 21, 2009)

love the rock idea ,very unique and looks great!


----------



## mikepinto65 (Nov 21, 2009)

Looks great, thats exactly what my wife and I want to do for our Oslo. We were just at The HD last night looking at stone! Im finishing my basement now but'll probably have to wait untill the spring for the Hearth because I really dont want to disable the stove during the cold. How long did it take you to complete?


----------



## fossil (Nov 21, 2009)

It's quite beautiful.  Very nice job.  I'm gonna move the thread to the Perfect Picture forum.  Rick


----------



## floridaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Thats a nice job My Friend. Thought about doing the stone ,but went with  the tile.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 22, 2009)

Beautiful stove and stonework...

Ray


----------



## johng (Nov 22, 2009)

It only took two days to lay the stone and another half day to get the dura rock and lath ready. I took out a prefab fireplace which took a couple more days to remove it and the old chimney pipe. The stone goes up pretty fast once you get everything ready and start laying it. I have built several fires already but, I have had to leave the windows open cause we have not had any cold weather yet. Last year we already had a couple freezes by now.


----------



## savageactor7 (Nov 22, 2009)

Love that rock look...floor must be on a cement pad to support that load.


----------



## woodracerx (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice stone work what are the flat hearth stones,Mark


----------



## johng (Nov 22, 2009)

All the rock is made by GAF it is called Natural ledge stone. All of it is UL listed. The flat pieces are called Hearth stone made by GAF. They are 2in thick and 20x20. And it is also UL listed. 
Yes savage it is on a concrete slab, we build the rasied portion out of 2x6 lumber then a piece of 3/4in plywood and then a 1/2in piece of durarock. But, the rock does not wiegh near as much as you would think.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 23, 2009)

Plus the rock's weight bears(or is it bares) on the wall and not the floor. Only an interior wall would not be supported by the foundation. I think it's great. I am jealous of the install. Did you start at the top and work your way down? Did you grout between the stones? If not, what can you see when you look between the stones. 

I would love to do this behind my stove. Are the clearances to combustibles still measured to the original sheetrock wall or studs? I think it should be but don't know what the other folks are doing. It looks like single wall pipe. Because of the heatshield could you go less than 18"? 

Lots of questions because I would love to copy it.


----------



## johng (Nov 23, 2009)

I am not sure about the clearances. I am still with in the clearance of a protected wall. The stone does not actually rest on the floor. I had to leave an air space across most of the bottom. The weight is carried on the back of the stone that is the only place you put the mud then you stack it tight. Now I did have to get a grout bag and put some grout in the corners and a few other places. But, not as many as you might think. You can go closer than 18 with a protected wall. You can go to the GAF website and see more about the stone and how it is installed. The only thing we did different than the way they show it on the site. Is we did not use a scratch coat which is a 1in coating of concrete with little lines scratched in it. We stuck the rock straight on the lath with the cement. And they are stuck very well. The corners of my stove are 13in from the wall which is right at the limit acording to the book that came witht the stove. oh I almost for got, we started at the bottom and worked up. Stacking and trying to keep it uniform with big stones and little ones. Its like a big puzzle we would dry fit several pieces before deciding on the right one. We cut most of the rock with a gas powerd saw with an abrasive blade.


----------

